# Is some feather crotch wood "stained in" and how do you do it???????



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

I ask this question because in the ceremonial court room in Greenbelt, Maryland the entire walls and all the wood work for the judges bench and witness stand appears to all be huge feather crotch walnut. It looks good and it looks real, but there is no possible way they have all that huge feather crotch or flame pattern walnut. I know our federal government will spare no expense with "our" tax money, but this stuff was too big and unbelievable to be the real thing. I also have some nightstands that are done this way and I am pretty sure it must be stained in because the price wasn't in keeping with this type of wood. Don't get me wrong, they, like all that woodwork in the federal courthouse looks fantastic…but the courthouse would have had to obtain boards from black walnut trees that all would have had to be like 8 foot in diameter at the forks to make this stuff. 
Anyone familiar with this and know how to do it?


> There are surely some tricks to get it to look so good and so real


?? Thanks in advance for any info!!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Veneer?


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I think when you say "stained in" you mean faux-finished? Certainly possible. Some finishers are so good at this that it can be hard to tell it's not real wood but a painted-on finish. Creating faux wood-grain is an art form all to itself.









Go back there with a chisel and take a little sample next time--then you'll know. OK, maybe not.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

We can call it faux if that sounds better…one thing for sure, it was beautiful!!! There is no going back and taking a sample….because of it's proximity to D.C. they try so many violent dope dealers there that the place has a perimeter fence like a military base and a kiosk with U.S. Federal Marshals for guards. You have to have court issued papers to get in. Funny thing about the place, last time I was there every one of the marshals looked like they could have been former mobsters or "made" wise guys. I don't think the chisel and sample is probably not a good idea, funny for sure though. 
I don't know exactly what it is they do to the wood…I called it stain because you could definitely see some of the grain through it. Imagine the picture posted above in real life, live in person being 4 foot wide and 8 foot tall. I will for certain agree that it is art. 
As far as veneer…I guess anything is possible, but still they would have had to be some very huge trees to the point that it is hard to believe not ever having seen or heard of one that big,let alone 20.


----------

